# Have You Listed Your Needs out?



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Sat down today and took inventory of what I have and what I feel that I'm lacking in firearms. I focused on rifles today as its my "worst" situation and my handgun position is the best with shotguns being ok. Dang if it didn't come up to $9,000 in freeking needs. Most of that is ammo at today's prices. Remember I just bartered for an M1A and have only 500 rounds of ammo for it and 5 magazines. I need parts kits for that, my hope is to put a nice scope on top (scope rail is expensive) and bipod on the front. My list included two AR upper receivers since I traded my "extra" M4 for the M1A, but I still have lots of lowers. While the dollar figure is high there are firearms I can barter with or sell to help me get there. Its just disgusting how far short of where I want to be - I am. Other than the upper receivers though I need no more rifles - I have all that I plan too. 

LR: 338 Lapua / 300 WM
AR: 308 M1A / 223/5.56m M4
Lever 357
22's Semi and Bolt

My wife isn't gonig to be happy with my list of "needs."


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Every once and a while every one needs to re-evaluate their position. Needs change kids grow and have their own families. Even the landscape changes, neighbors, subdivisions. As you age you may loose some mobility but gain skills. So you need to maximize your abilities with the changing of time.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Well said rickky1720pf.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Long ago I met all my needs for a life time. Sense then it has been a want list.
Want lists are dangerous they have no end.
Right now I am looking at a box of parts and a stripped lower , they will soon be another want.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I keep a running "Firearms Wish List" on my computer and review it from time to time. I can't really say I have anything on the list that is a "need" and not just a "want", although the lines do blur depending on the possible future senario. First on my list would be another semi-auto rifle or two. While I own several shotguns, I don't really have a dedicated battlefield shotgun and that is probably another deficiency I should address.


----------



## GaryNewton (Oct 9, 2012)

For me it boils down to:

A shotgun (12-guage)
A .22LR rifle
A 30 cal of some sort: 7.62x30, 30-30, .308 (choose at least one)
A handgun: 9mm or 40S&W

Get one in each category, buy common brands for interchangeable parts - should something on yours break it will be easier to find replacement parts.

Then get at least 15 magazines for each (will be like gold because few people have enough).

Get replacement parts that commonly wear out or break. Great for trade too.

Then continually "invest" in ammo (lead beats gold every time). I like to have at least 6000 rounds per gun on hand. Great trade item too.

When you have alot of ammo on hand, you can easily wait out the panic times when shelves are empty and prices high.

This stuff only goes up in value. Choose ammo and magazines over additional firearms when possible. Without ammo, a firearm is just a club.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

You can only fire one rifle at any time. Two if you are a cowboy, and do not intend to hit any thing.

You only "Need" three fire arms, a 12 gauge, a deer rifle, a .22 cal rim fire.

The rest are wants. 

Wants are never full filled, and they never rest.

Concentrate on the three above, and a cashe of ammo, the rest is fluff N stuff.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

When you trade some ammo for something to eat and the guy shoots you with your own ammo and takes back the food you may consider not trading anything that can be used against you.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I like to recite the words of the gunnery Sergent in the move We Were Soldiers

By the time I need one, there will be plenty of them laying on the ground.

If you are in an area that gets a lot of action you will either be dead or stacking scavenged weapons like cordwood.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

But yea, I'd like to have a .50 Barnett


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Infantry you are married to the rifle. It is a part of you. One may do many are better. If you have 3 extra you have a fire team, 7 extra a squad and so on and so on. You would be amazed at what 40 trained infantry soldiers can do.
One man does not make an Army


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

Mossberg 500 accessories. 
Mosin Nagant 91/30
Lots and lots of 12 gauge


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

LOL. I went for the 338 Lapua. And since having another 100 rounds for that is $400 the needs list grows pretty quick. The extras, for example I said I am hoping to get 2 ARM4 uppers even though I already have two complete ARs is for the large number of nephews, nieces, and their kids entering the fray on our behalf. Yes they should be responsible enough to prepare their own but I prefer not to depend on that. If we bugged out to the ranch we would also hope to hire people for a number of jobs, and one of them would be added security. I'd hate to turn a good soldier away because all he got out with was a hand gun, BOB, and family.

My brother and I are pretty specific about our rifles. Each has it's purpose. I felt like the M1A was a great recent edition because we were set up with great long range bolts (338 and 300WM) but then my AR or an SKS which I didn't care for (replaced with the M1A). Now I have something far better then the SkS and capable of far more range then the AR. If I have 4 capable ARs then I feel good about being able to equip enough folks to cover the property adequately.



Montana Rancher said:


> But yea, I'd like to have a .50 Barnett


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Every once and a while every one needs to re-evaluate their position. Needs change kids grow and have their own families. Even the landscape changes, neighbors, subdivisions. As you age you may loose some mobility but gain skills. So you need to maximize your abilities with the changing of time.


yeah what he said!

I have done this through out the years and I have found that my needs have changed a bit and I have evolved to accommodate those changes. It would be great to have a 338 Laupa or 50 BMG but do I really need that, really? Sure there are situations that might come up where one would be nice to have, but I am thinking they are few and far between and that something like a 300 Win Mag would work just as well in skilled hands about 90% of the time. As I have gotten older I have found myself gravitating to more efficient and compact chamberings that offer a little more economy (I reload) and a little more versatility.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I have to call myself anal. I make lists for everything. keeps me from forgetting something. Thank God for computers, so I can modify the lists as necessary.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I have to call myself anal. I make lists for everything. keeps me from forgetting something. Thank God for computers, so I can modify the lists as necessary.


You too huh? I thought I was the only one that anal retentive. Nice to know I am not the Lone Stranger when it comes to making lists.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> You too huh? I thought I was the only one that anal retentive. Nice to know I am not the Lone Stranger when it comes to making lists.


Ditto. We keep Excel spreadsheets of our supplies as well as a monthly hardcopy in 3-ring binder.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Hardcopies of everything that you need that is on your computer. It only takes about .00001 second for an EMP to fry the semiconductors and you mat still have the info on your hard drive but you can't read it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Once you start looking at ammo and reloading cost for the 338 Lapua the 300 win mag sure looks good. I just bought a AR-30 and went the 300 route. Got one of the last cheaper ones before the $1000 price increase. My new favorite toy. 
I couldn't find ammo or brass for the Lapua. Lots of 300 win mag on the shelf, every place. I can use the same reloading bullets for my 308 and 30-06. 
The recoil of the 300 in the ar-30 is like a 22mag. Which for me, makes it twice as accurate. Yes I shot a ar-30 in 338 and after a few shots I was over it. I have no illusions of shooting past 7-800 yards. 
Maybe this will help with the 338/300 mag decision.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I kind of have both, well the Lapua is set to hit a 800 + yard target. The 300 WM is my back up, but its not a high grade super accurate long range gun - a 1970's Interams hunting rifle. I've hit my mark at 500 yards with it but it actually kicks more then my Lapua seems too? Maybe just because its an old gun. But yes the ammo difference is HUGE. I scored on an order for Lapua ammo in December and got 20 rounds at $69 x 3 boxes at that price.



Chipper said:


> Once you start looking at ammo and reloading cost for the 338 Lapua the 300 win mag sure looks good. I just bought a AR-30 and went the 300 route. Got one of the last cheaper ones before the $1000 price increase. My new favorite toy.
> I couldn't find ammo or brass for the Lapua. Lots of 300 win mag on the shelf, every place. I can use the same reloading bullets for my 308 and 30-06.
> The recoil of the 300 in the ar-30 is like a 22mag. Which for me, makes it twice as accurate. Yes I shot a ar-30 in 338 and after a few shots I was over it. I have no illusions of shooting past 7-800 yards.
> Maybe this will help with the 338/300 mag decision.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

Man I wish i could get my hands on a 91/30


----------

